# Bottle Calf Dandruff



## TheDunSpunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello again everyone. I have another question, lol. 
My 2 week old HolsteinxJersey bottle baby steer has dandruff on his poll and his skin is flaking off in little clumps (like scab sized) on his elbow. His hair is not falling out. I have not given him any baths with soap, though I have rubbed him down with a water soaked paper towel to cool him down since it's 90+ degrees here and super humid. 
What should I do about it? Could it be fungal?


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

It's probably nothing. Keep an eye on it. 
I wouldn't bother to bathe it unless you feel you have to. 
Post pics if your really worried about it.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've seen this many times, never a problem, just goes away....It's your decision. Topside


----------

